# Kribensis pair with a Bolivian ram or Apistogramma pair



## Skurrprince (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey,

I am currently setting up a 55 gallon tank that will contain a pair of kribensis, 8 emperor tetras and 8 serpae tetras and i was wanting to add another pair of dwarf cichlid to the tank and i am hoping that i could add a pair of bolivian ram or apistogrammas but im not sure they will be compatible. :fish: :roll:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would be hesitant, as the _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ can get extremely aggressive if they spawn. I had a large pair that had every other fish in a 55 - including Geophagus more than twice their size - pushed to one quarter the space of the tank while they were guarding fry. Apistos don't get nearly as large as the Kribs, and Bolivian Rams generally aren't that aggressive.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree. I've kept a krib pair with a rainbow cinch lid pair in a 55, but it was pretty tense.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't do it for the reasons mentioned above. If you have to keep the Kribs pair you are better off with a large school of smaller fish.


----------

